# Any ideas on organizing and storing hardware?



## followyourheart (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm looking for ideas on how to put screws, hooks, latches, washers, knobs, etc in some type of containers that can hang on cleats in my workshop. I want some system so that if I need a certain length of screw, say, that I can quickly find it and even take the correct container to the workbench.

I have some things on cleats, which you can see in my blog here and would like to organize all my little odds and ends in some neat way.

Does anyone have any photos of what they have done, or links to plans that they can share?

thanks,
Julie


----------



## bigbuddha (Aug 2, 2009)

Hey Julie

This is what we have in our workshop, we have a bunch of jar lids screwed to the bottom of the hanging cabinets. Then we can see what's in there and unscrew as necessary:


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

Northern Tool has quite a selection of storage bins, containers and drawer storage for small parts.
northerntool.com


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

I built a tall custom cabinet with doors and shelves in the upper section for things like biscuits and loose tenons etc, drawers in the bottom sized for the storage bins like CampD mentioned. when I need a particular fastener I can find them easily and take the container over to the assembly bench when I need several. The cabinet is secured by a cleat on the wall.


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

Julie you ever thought of making wooden buckets like the plastic ones you can bye i thin ki have a shopnotes issue that shows how to make i will look it up for you and if i have your email i can email it across to you

Andy


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

I haven't done it yet, but I am thinking of making several individual bins and drawers that will hang on my French cleats.


----------



## followyourheart (Feb 3, 2010)

I would like to make my own but maybe it's easier to just buy some of these and hang them up on the cleats?


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

sending soon Julie


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Julie,

I have the 39 drawer version of those, hung from the keyhole slots on screws and in turn in drywall anchors. It wouldn't take more than a few seconds to mount the top half of a French cleat to the back of this thing, and a matching thickness spacer at the bottom. Fast, easy in use. What more could you want? Never mind, don't answer that…


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I mostly use the plastic bins that tilt out that come in different sizes


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

Julie, I use the same style as you linked. In one particular shop setup I had, they were hanging on cleats. It worked really well, and I will probably use that setup again when I'm in a space that lends itself to it. I particularly like those bins (which I still use, just on shelves right now) because they're clear so I don't need to label anything. At least… not the hardware… I have another set of them for my cutting bits which I do label, but it's easy to put them back where they belong because everything is so visible.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Shelves around the shop or linn bin system is the answer I have a whole wall to the front door with nothing but screws and a few partitions with bolts etc.Alistair


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

As long as they are clear to see through. I use old bottles and try to organize them on shelfs or in boxes.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

I prefer to place all my hardware in unmarked cardboard boxes and stack them on crowded shelfs. That way you are constantly checking your hardware inventory to keep it all fresh in your mind.

Seriously, I've spent a lot of time organizing my tools, which I've just about finished (well, sort of). My hardware is the next step in my shop. I hate looking for something.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

I would recommend a ready built unit. Some of the large industrial supply houses as MSC have a good variety.


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

I have an extensive collection of small hardware, mostly antique and reclaimed.
I store them in heavy duty zipper plastic bags and use office supply spring clips to hang them on a nail board.
I usually include any notes, labels or box lids in the plastic bags for reference and identification.

Easy to see and easy to find.


----------



## hjt (Oct 22, 2009)

Boy Julie - you got a lot of ideas from your fellow LJ's. Here's one more. As many have said, plastic bins. http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/category_storage-organizers+bins-racks+louvered-panel-systems


----------



## followyourheart (Feb 3, 2010)

Okay, after thinking this over, I made my own bins… read all about it here at Lumberjocks in my blog
Wall-Mounted Bins


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice job!

But I have to say…. You exhibited true Lumberjock behavior: Why do it the simple and easy way by purchasing something ready-made when you can spend hours of time and just as much money doing it yourself? LOL!


----------

